# Taylor GS Mini string gauge for a wimp electric player



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just picked up a Taylor GS Mini that y'all rave about (hey, NAGD . Previous owner has 13s on it with high action towards the bridge. The cowboy chords feel and sound great, but anything much higher, particularly mid fretboard and higher, requires me to get some good leverage against a wall to fret properly. Also bass strings mid fretboard and higher sound pretty dull (maybe not enough wall leverage).

I just dropped it off at a good shop for a setup with lighter strings and much lower action. I am told that I shouldn't go below 12s on a short scale. I am looking for that elusive "plays as easy as an electric" here.

Thoughts? 12s don't sound much easier than 13s.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

The mini should have 13's as per Taylor specifications. It also has the NT neck and all adjusting of action should be done using the neck shims; the saddle is never to be shaved down. I hope you brought it to an authorized Taylor warranty and repair place because they'll have the proper parts required to lower the action and not pooch your warranty...

Oops, just caught you're not the original owner...still best to utilize the NT for what it is when raising/lowering the action...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I put 12s on mine. Pro setup with 12s and it's not as easy to play as my SG with 9s but except for the smaller neck quite similar to my other SG with 11-52s


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

12's is as low as I'd go on that guitar.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I took it to Gian at lil' demons for that electric feel. Not sure if it's a Gian thing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They make 10-47s - D'Addario Strings : EXP Coated 80/20 Bronze Wound : EXP10 Coated 80/20 Bronze, Extra Light, 10-47


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use 13s on my Jumbo acoustic, 25.5 scale/ and 11s and my Parlour - they work well on the shorter scale 24.75


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

The GS Mini is only a 23.5" scale...a set of 10's would be extremely plunky. Maybe something like the nickel plated Tony Rice strings from Martin would be more to your liking if you want an acoustic to be more like an electric...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I if it.matters, Gian used whatever they come with -.I believe elixirs. I don't know the size.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

They are factory strung with Elixir 13's...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I if it.matters, Gian used whatever they come with -.I believe elixirs. I don't know the size.


If you see Gian again, tell him Robert Simpson says hello.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Sounds like "min of 12s" is a very consistent piece of advice, that's very helpful.

I took the GS Mini to Bob's Guitars in Kitchener. I don't know if they are "Taylor qualified", but I've had pretty good work done there before and they didn't seem confused with regards to shimming. But I'll call and confirm. Again, great advice. 

Wish Lil Demons weren't so far. Sounds like Gian has the magic, but dual trips to TO for the single purpose of a setup is not realistic right now.

So I'll call Bob's Guitars back and discuss shimming and 12s vs Elixir 13s (which I have 2 packs of) with them and see where that goes.

Thanks for all the great advice again!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> If you see Gian again, tell him Robert Simpson says hello.


Will do. I don't go as often, since all we do is argue, but I changed the strings on my mini not too long ago and totally changed the feel. It's a shame, cuz it was perfect and I HATE new strings on an acoustic (so I'm hesitant to change them again). 

He's due for a visit. I'll drop my strat off at Capsule (and try all their fender amps - I'm getting a bit of gas) and take the GS Mini to Gian this week and say hello for you.

Sorry for the slight derail, Lexx.


----------

